# Who to Spawn?? :)



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, so I've been doing a lot of research, and I have decided to spawn some bettas! Thank to MrVamp for all his help. 

OK, I got some good pictures of Rune and Varro wolf, because it is between them because, Sammy is Old, Pax is a little bit of a physco:-?, and Jello isn't better yet. 

Vote!
VarroWolf (enjoying his new tank  
















This one shows his black lips!! 









Rune


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I would have to vote VarroWolf. He's really pretty and would have some gorgeous babies  Good luck spawing! It'll be my turn here pretty soon!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I like VarroWolf, so I vote for him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like VarroWolf too!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Varrowolf


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

VarroWolf!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK! VarroWolf it is!! I'm going to try and find a Black Marble, or white female for him!  Delta tail, or halfmoon.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I like Varrowolf too lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Maybe if you find a red Ct female you can spawn Rune too


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL, I will spawn hi later. Sorry, y key board is broken!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, Key board is fixed. LOL

I think I will spawn Rune sometime, but not two spawns at once.  my mom is taking me to PETCO! this week! I'm so excited!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That IS exciting!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL I know!! Petco makes me excited. :-D

I cannot wait to spawn VarroWolf. I'm excited to go girl shopping too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love looking at the bettas at Petsmart. It always makes me want more but I think I've got enough! lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Pretty boys, I'm with everyone else...VarroWolf.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

varrow wolf is amazing


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, VarroWolf is so unique! He is going to have awesome looking babies 

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

VarroWolf was definitely a good choice. 
Good luck!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would've voted VarroWolf too! lol thats every one of us! Good luck!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Good luck and I agree with everyone else Varrowolf would make some smoking babies xD


----------

